# Medical Biller/Coder



## jhaste (Jun 5, 2008)

*Medical Biller/Coder Northern Indiana*

I have recently completed a course in Medical Coding.  I will sit for the CPC exam this July 2008.  I have experience in Accounts Payable and Accounts Receivable. I am looking for a position in Medical Billing and/or Coding to gain experience other than in a class room setting. I am reliable, self starting and have no problem working in fast pace office or hospital.

I am having trouble finding a position due to my lack of experience on the job.  I will work part-time or on temporary basis to enable you to verify that I would make an welcome addition to your staff.

I am looking for employment in Northern Indiana. I live in Lagrange and would drive to: Fort Wayne, Angola, South Bend etc. 

Thank you for your consideration,

Joyce M Harpjmharp1963@embarqmail.com


----------



## pharmon (Jun 8, 2008)

Radiology coder seeking employment in home office.  Overflow problems, end of the month crunch, short an employee or are you a small billing office seeking help temporary, permanent or office help in general?  If you are web-based, I can help you and skip the middle man companies.   I have a number of years in the medical insurance, medical coding, data keying of 70 wpm, office administration, training new coders, and simply being an effective team player to help you get your deadlines met.  Qualifications include Associate degree in Helath Information & Technology and CPC.  Contract for hire, with affordable fair rates for my services.  coderharmon@yahoo.com


----------

